# COD WaW COOP HELP



## jutnm (Nov 17, 2008)

Ok so recently i got COD5, and i dlded the patch for it. Ever since I did this, it wont load any coop games ? Like everytime i click on a server , it does noting, no laoding or logging into the servers lobby ? What happend, How can i fix this 

HELP PLEASE !! 

Thanks, Justin


----------



## Shane (Nov 17, 2008)

yeah dude,i played co-op with zombies last night and it displayed a whoping 5 servers to play on.

i clicked on every one and none of them would go on.

i quit the game-restarted it and done anotehr scan for servers and it found the same 5 but this time when i clicked on one it actualy took me into the game and i could play no probs.

i just think its that theres still quite a few bugs with the game that will be fixed with some future patches.


----------



## jutnm (Nov 20, 2008)

Nevakonaza said:


> yeah dude,i played co-op with zombies last night and it displayed a whoping 5 servers to play on.
> 
> i clicked on every one and none of them would go on.
> 
> ...




same prob here bro, i talk to all the other players, some are xperincing this as well


----------



## teamhex (Nov 20, 2008)

Same here man, iv yet to play some Co-Op


----------

